# Snaps, Crackles and Pops – Inshore 6-19-08



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Did a bit of work on the outboard this morning, after which I decided to take my son out to see if we could get into some of those little mangrove snapper I found last week.







 So, after grabbing two dozen live shrimp, the two of us headed out under seemingly clear, calm skies.

















Before hitting our intended “snapper hole”, we stopped at a spot where I’d also encountered some snapper-like strikes, but hadn’t hooked any. Right off the bat, the boy started putting together a great trash can slam, catching pins, catfish and stingrays.

















It didn’t take long for me to notice some ominous looking weather to north, which was obviously headed our way.

















Not wanting to leave without a few tasty mangroves for dinner, we quickly ran to the spot and burned through about fifteen shrimp in under a half hour, catching a mix of short and slot fish.  







Up to this point, I’d barely touched a rod, wanting to let my son have most of the fun.







But with only four shrimp left, I decided to toss a couple and landed two mangroves before the crackling lightning sent us running for home.









We were so short on time due to the storm that we hardly shot any pictures on the water







, but once the band of weather blew by, we snapped this one with a couple keepers.

















Tally for the day;
10-11 Mangrove Snapper – 8” to 11”


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome, love that father son stuff.  no need to catch braggin' size fish to have a good time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

What can I tell ya - his face says it all.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Love the Alaska hat. Nice catchin' with the kid.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks guys.  If that storm hadn't rolled in, would we have gone after some bigger fish? Probably, but mangroves were what I wanted to target. They are one of the few species I keep anymore....yummy! ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Let's hear the secret recipe. Clean them like a bluegill and pan fry?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

you can prepare and cook them little mango's any way you want, excellent eating, I've even sushi'd em too.  Yer right tho, the little minimum keeper size are probably best done like a brim, really too little to fillet and get much more than a chip per side.  

We stumbled into a few schools last weekend and I told the boy once the tarpon taper off around here we need to get back and work them snappers a bit. Haven't eaten any since leaving S Fl in 98.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Let's hear the secret recipe. Clean them like a bluegill and pan fry?


My favorite as of last night;

For two fillets from 14" 'grover, not sure if time and temp vary for more or less meat

Grease a baking dish with butter, dust fillets with citrus rub, pat of butter and a squeeze of lemon juice on each, bake at 400 for 15 and step on up to heaven! 

If no citrus rub in the house use grated orange and grapefruit rind, salt and pepper, nutmeg.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Let's hear the secret recipe. Clean them like a bluegill and pan fry?


I fillet them with a good, sharp knife. One fish (two fillets) is a perfect serving size to me. Then I'll do one of two things...

Panfry with a simple egg, breadcrumb and garlic batter. Just a bit of olive oil and butter in the pan.
-or-
Broil, by covering the broiling pan with foil and using a paper towel to rub just a thin coat of non-stick on the foil. Lay out the fillets, brush with melted butter. Sprinkle with garlic powder, salt, pepper and onion powder. Add liberal amounts of fresh thyme on each fillet and broil till the edges just start turning brown.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

You can catch nothing but catfish as long as it's with your dad.  I treasure those moments with mine.  Way to go.  
T


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

fillet and fry nough said, nice job with the son


----------

